# Crazy Vaio keyboard problem



## Bagpuss (Sep 2, 2004)

OK, I'm at my wit's end with this.

Sony Vaio PCG-FX401 laptop, XP, nothing special loaded, NAV up to date, scanned etc, Spybot S&D, Adaware, no probs.

The keyboard is in a terrible state. Briefly, some keys don't work, or do something they shouldn't, thus:

e launches find
g enters "6g"
o seems to do alt
t insterts the time and date, followed by a t: 11:55 02/09/2004t
p doesn't work
q launches help
backspace does nothing
delete is enter
and more that do other odd things.

I've tried regional settings, uninstalling and reinstalling the (standard) driver, system restore, and nothing helps. Plugging another usb keyboard in works fine.

Does anyone have any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## areu (Sep 17, 2004)

It's likely that one of your meta keys (ctrl, alt, shift, win, altgr) is locked down. I have a sony and occasionally the ctrl key gets caught down and typing q will exit any program I am in under linux. A couple hard hits and iit comes to be unstuck.

If thats not the solution, then I would look at the bios setting all the way up to windows updates and ask what changed from the last time it worked.

If the keyboard is sending the keys correctly, then somewhere between the plug (bios) and the screen(os) is where it is broke.

Enter the bios screen on bootup an type on the keyboard - do the letters show up correctly? how about in a windows command prompt.

Good luck.


----------

